# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Je lichaam ontgiften en hydrateren met kangen water

## FRANCOIS580

Om je gezondheid en conditie op een constant peil te houden is het detoxen, ontgiften of ontslakken van je lichaam pure noodzaak. Het betreft een natuurlijk reinigingsproces om je lichaam te verlossen van de schadelijke invloed van allerlei toxische afvalstoffen, voornamelijk het gevolg van de vele lichaamsprocessen nodig om goed te kunnen blijven functioneren. Je lichaam detoxen kan je op vele manieren, bij voorkeur met groenten, fruit, kruiden en planten. Maar wist je dat je lichaam detoxen en hydrateren perfect kan met een Kangen Water? Wat is dit Kangen water nu precies en welke invloed heeft het op je gezondheid? 

Detoxen, ontgiften of ontslakken van ons lichaam wordt ook hier populairder. De Japanners waren er echter al veel langer van overtuigd dat gezond detoxen zowel hun lichamelijke als hun geestelijke gezondheid gunstig beïnvloedde. De vele giftige afvalstoffen die in onze organen en spierweefsels worden opgeslagen zijn in de eerste plaats het gevolg van onze ongezonde voeding. De vele bereidingsprocessen zorgen er uiteindelijk voor dat onze voeding weinig of geen actieve enzymen meer bevat. Als gevolg van deze ongezonde evolutie ontstaat er een giftige laag (plaque) in onze darmen. Deze toxische laag is bijzonder taai en werkt de opname van onmisbare voedingsstoffen tegen. Daardoor krijgen allerlei ziekmakende bacteriën en schimmels vrij spel en kunnen ze zich naar hartenlust vermenigvuldigen. Je darmflora geraakt volledig verstoord en je lever over belast. Je natuurlijke weerstand verzwakt en je lichaam wordt op deze manier veel vatbaarder voor allerlei aandoeningen.

*Terug naar de bron*
De genezende kracht van Kangen water was dus al veel langer door de Japanners bekend. In het Japans betekent Kangen niet voor niets ‘terug naar de oorsprong’. Kangen water is water in zijn meest pure en natuurlijke vorm, dat je lichaam maximaal hydrateert en reinigt.

Bedenk hierbij dat wereldwijd nog amper drie procent vers water beschikbaar is. Het gaat hem dan hoofdzakelijk om gletsjerwater. Water in zijn meest natuurlijke vorm is vandaag nog terug te vinden in Frankrijk (Lourdes), Mexico (Tlacote) en in India (Nadana). Dit natuurlijk ‘mirakel water’ staat bekent om zijn geneeskrachtige eigenschappen. Dat werd niet alleen wetenschappelijk bewezen. Diegenen die in deze gebieden wonen, worden al langer geprezen om hun energie, vitaliteit, levenskracht en hun langere levensduur.

*Geïoniseerd water* 
Kangen water is dus water in zijn puur natuurlijkste vorm. Het werd door elektrolyse geïoniseerd waardoor het zijn oorspronkelijke en gezonde eigenschappen terug kreeg. Dergelijk geïoniseerd water is vrij van negatieve en ongezonde elektro- magnetische velden. Als gevolg van dit proces, wordt Kangen water ook wel eens hexagonaal water genoemd. Dit helende water reinigt niet alleen je lichaam, maar brengt ook je geest in evenwicht. Kangen Water hydrateert, is rijk aan.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Flogiston

Het lichaam hoeft niet te worden detoxed of ontslakt. Zolang de voeding gezond is, is het lichaam uitstekend in staat zelf alle schadelijke stoffen weg te werken. Dat is gedurende onze hele evolutie zo ontstaan. Zelfs onze voorouders hadden al een lichaam dat zichzelf schoon kon houden - anders zouden ze namelijk zijn uitgestorven.

Water wordt niet geïoniseerd door elektrolyse, zoals je schrijft. Sterker nog: zuiver water kan niet eens worden geëlektrolyseerd. Om water te elektrolyseren moet je een onzuiverheid toevoegen. Maar zelfs als je dat doet, zal het water er niet geïoniseerd door raken.

Water bevat van nature wel ionen. Dat komt doordat water zich van nature voor een klein deel splitst in ionen. Hoeveel en welke ionen er ontstaan, is hetzelfde als de pH van het water. Zuur water (lage pH) bevat extra veel H3O+ ionen en extra weinig OH- ionen. Bij basisch water (lage pH) is dat precies omgekeerd.

Water dat evenveel H3O+ ionen als OH- ionen bevat, heeft een neutrale pH van 7.

Het klinkt overigens vrij tegenstrijdig om een flinke elektrische stroom door water te jagen en vervolgens te beweren dat het water "vrij is van elektromagnetische velden"...

Overigens is water _altijd_ vrij van elektromagnetische velden, tenzij er natuurlijk zo'n veld in de omgeving is. Water is niet in staat elektromagnetische energie op te slaan, en kan dus ook geen elektromagnetisch veld "bewaren" of "onthouden" dat vroeger eens aanwezig was.

Kangen-water is dus een hype. Voor te veel geld wordt mensen wijsgemaakt dat ze er gezond van zouden worden. In werkelijkheid is het precies even gezond als heel normaal water.

Spaar dus je portemonnee, geef je geld niet aan opportunisten met een leuk verhaal, en spendeer je energie aan dingen waar je gezondheid _wel_ baat bij heeft.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Mooie reply Flogiston, 
Mooie theorie ook, ware het niet dat dit antwoord wat kort door de bocht is, ten eerste drinken mensen over het algemeen te weinig en raken daardoor hun afvalstoffen niet goed kwijt, ten tweede je aannames zijn uit de lucht gegrepen voor PH waarden van 6 t/m 9.5 wordt geen toevoeging gebruikt, het sterk zure water en het zwaar basische water zijn voor ontsmetting, schoonmaak en dergelijke gebruikt, dat scheelt behoorlijk in de huishoudkosten. Schoonmaken van groente en fruit met 11.5 geeft een andere smaak maar reinigt ook van pesticiden, dat is dan in ieder geval narigheid die je niet binnenkrijgt. Ons lichaam vervuilt niet? Lees dan eens goed de testen die gedaan zijn met bijvoorbeeld bestanddelen van Roundup, waar wij europeese mannen voor meer dan 40% van alle mannen in ons lichaam hebben! Ik zeg beslist niet dat we dat door Kangenwater kwijt zullen raken, maar dat het zaken wel oplost is mij binnen kleine kring wel opgevallen. Een diabetespatiënt hoeft niet te gaan spuiten, arthritispatienten die vooruitgang boeken na lang stil te hebben gestaan qua verbetering, gewichtsverlies, darmproblemen die oplossen dan wel over gaan. Juist de resultaten uit het verleden van het kangenwater met ontstaansgeschiedenis in Japan zo'n 40 jaar terug, geaccepteerd door artsen en verzorgers, de hoeveelheid gebruikers in Japan, het feit dat het een medisch apparaat is en dat diezelfde Japanners wel de oudste mensen ter wereld heeft geeft mij vertrouwen in de toekomst. Verdiep je echt in de materie ontdek dat wat de japanners negatief water noemen OH- geloof ik. Ontdek dan ook dat er distributeurs zijn die het water gratis uitgeven om mensen te helpen die het (nog) niet kunnen betalen. Zie daarnaast dat het niet draait om de dure machines, er zijn ook goedkopere. Bekijk het totaalplaatje en reken eens uit wat mensen uitgeven aan slechte zure dranken, onderzoeker Warburg heeft een Nobelprijs gewonnen, op basis van de volgende uitspraak, vrij vertaald Kanker kan zich alleen ontwikkelen in een zure en zuurstofarme omgeving. Je PH waarde beïnvloeden kan, weet je wat de winst van 7.3 naar 7.45 is, dan heb je 64.9% meer zuurstof in je cellen. Ik gebruik kangenwater en ik voel mij daar goed bij, ik verloor binnen een maand 10kg, heb geen gewrichtspijn meer en geloof hierin. Moe wordt ik wel van dit soort ongefundeerde half wetenschappelijk bashing probeer het gewoon eens, woon een presentatie bij en wees dan kritisch, ik wens je veel gezondheid, geluk en wijsheid toe en hoop dat je het eens een tijdje de kans wil geven, dan geef je jezelf namelijk ook een kans en die gun ik iedereen.

----------


## jivan

Top bericht!

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Jivan dit doet deugd. Kun je me meer informatie bezorgen over alles wat met Kangen water te maken heeft? Alvast bedankt!
Waardeer mensen die het eerst écht proberen en een kans geven en daarna een gefundeerd oordeel vormen ipv diegenen die enkel met het boekje en theoretische cijfers iedereen proberen te overdonderen!
@jivan: je kan me steeds mailen via [email protected]

----------


## Jeroen1964

Francois als je mij wil bereiken voor meer informatie laat dan even weten waar je behoefte aan hebt, je kunt mij bereiken op [email protected].

----------


## Flogiston

Jeroen1964, je noemt een aantal punten die geheel juist zijn, maar vervolgens doe je net alsof ik het niet met je eens zou zijn. Dat is een bekende taktiek die politici regelmatig gebruiken om de tegenstander onderuit te schoffelen zonder dat de toehoorders doorhebben dat er een drogreden wordt gebruikt.

Laat ik daarom ingaan op alles wat je schrijft.

Je begint met de opmerking dat mensen te weinig water drinken. Dat klopt. Maar dat heeft niets met kangenwater te maken. Het is gezond om veel (dus meer dan we nu doen) water te drinken. Fijn dat je dat met me eens bent.

Daarna schrijf je iets over een pH an 6 t/m 9.5, maar ik heb geen idee waar je het over hebt. Misschien wil je dat toelichten. Ik heb die waarden in ieder geval niet genoemd.

Vervolgens noem je "een" diabetespatiënt zonder te vertellen hoe dat verhaal te controleren is. Dus "iemand zegt dat er ergens een diabetespatiënt bestaat die nu niet meer hoeft te spuiten". Leuk verhaal, maar klopt het? Niemand die het kan controleren.

Als het waar zou zijn, zouden we in ieder geval een medische doorbraak van wereldformaat hebben, ik denk dat we het daar wel over eens kunnen zijn. Toch is daar voorzover ik weet geen sprake van. Het blijft dus bij mooie verhalen.

Zeg nu zelf eens: is kangenwater sterk genoeg om het maagzuur te neutraliseren? Sterker nog, maakt het de inhoud van de maag basisch? Alleen dan zou het basische van het kangenwater namelijk kunnen doordringen in het lichaam. Volgens mij lukt het niet om de maaginhoud basisch te maken - wat denk jij, zou dat lukken als je kangenwater drinkt?

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Hier heb ik écht geen woorden voor...

----------


## Jeroen1964

Beste Flogiston,

Nog heel even, je reageert op alles wat ik schreef? Dit deed je niet, ik vind het niet kies om hier namen van verwanten neer te typen zonder ruggespraak te houden, het hele verhaal is dat het hier een tante betreft die al gewone diabetesmedicatie slikte, ze is daarnaast Kangenwater gaan gebruiken en stond 3 maanden terug voor een laatste periode waarin overgestapt zou gaan worden omdat de diabetes steeds ernstiger werd.

Spreek een keer met mij af en we gaan samen bij haar langs, de andere succesverhalen kom langs en we gaan een ronde maken.

Voor wat betreft de PH waarden, jij reageert dus op een stuk over kangenwater met de kennis die jij paraat hebt, zonder research te doen, zonder kennis van de apparaten en mogelijkheden, dat noem ik vooringenomenheid, doe research en vertel dan geen onzin meer over een zogenaamde hype.

Ik noem dat het een medical device is goedgekeurd door de Japanse tegenhanger van de FDA. Daar hoor ik je niet over.

Jij zegt met jouw kennis dat we constant een hoge dosis maagzuur in onze maag meedragen? Of zou er een reden zijn dat wordt aangeraden om tijdens het eten geen Kangenwater te drinken ( half uur voor en half uur na), juist om de reden die jij noemt.

Dit zou inderdaad wel eens een doorbraak kunnen betekenen voor de gezondheidszorg, vers Kangenwater heeft een hexagonale structuur, door die structuur wordt het water veel sneller door het lichaam opgenomen, door de orp-waarde kan het veel uitwisseling tot stand brengen met de missende ionen van vrije radicalen, hoog alkalisch is zeer goed om fruit en groente te reinigen. Ook in de Horeca wordt dit water gebruikt, ontvetten gaat fantastisch.

Reageren zonder inhoudelijk research te hebben gedaan lijkt mij een NoGO, ik zou zeggen doe je Due Dilligence en woon een presentatie bij, stel je kritische vragen en kijk dan wat je ervan vindt.

Ik kan in ieder geval zeggen dat ik van dit water makkelijk 3 liter per dag kan drinken, urineren hoef ik echter niet veel, dat water blijft toch ergens, is het toeval dat mijn naasten zeggen dat ik er beter uit ga zien, is het toeval dat iedereen tegen mijn schoonouders zegt dat ze er goed uit zien (72 en 73) en dat ze zich ook daadwerkelijk beter voelen na het overstappen op Kangenwater?

Overigens zie ik niets terug op de sociale manier van water delen met mensen die financieel minder bedeeld zijn en een dergelijk apparaat niet kunnen bekostigen. Ook zie ik niets over de 40 jarige hype die het dan in Japan moet zijn met 1 machine op 4 tot 5 gezinnen.

Ook snap ik niet dat je niet verder hebt gekeken en je hebt het kunnen vinden dat honderden hospitaals in Japan deze machines gebruiken, dat bijvoorbeeld ook de uitvinder van het wereldwijd gebruikte Endoscopische onderzoek zich duidelijk uitlaat over Kangenwater.

Dit is geen grote ontdekking voor jou maar wel voor vele anderen, het is geen doorslaand succes door mensen die zonder aanleiding en research dit soort producten niet willen accepteren wat hun agenda ook moge zijn.

----------


## Flogiston

Oké, dat het je tante betreft en dat je daarom haar naam hier niet wilt noemen, dat kon ik natuurlijk niet weten.

Hoe dan ook, de situatie van jouw tante is (gelukkig) verbeterd NA het drinken van kangenwater. Zoals gezegd heel fijn voor haar, maar de vraag is: is haar situatie verbeterd DOOR het drinken van kangenwater?

Als ik jouw woorden lees, zijn de succesverhalen overduidelijk. Dat zou dan betekenen dat het heel eenvoudig zou zijn om te laten zien dat het spul echt helpt.

Nu werkt de medische wetenschap zo dat als iets volgens al onze kennis niet zou kunnen werken, maar het in de praktijk toch blijkt te werken, dat het effect dan gewoon wordt geaccepteerd. Dit geldt trouwens niet alleen voor de medische wetenschap, maar voor alle wetenschap: de praktijk is leidend, dat is het enige dat telt, en de theorie is altijd minder belangrijk.

Ik kan hier een aantal voorbeelden van geven als je wilt. Bijvoorbeeld koemelkallergie bij baby's die alleen borstvoeding krijgen. In sommige gevallen blijkt dat de baby een allergische reactie krijgt als de moeder koemelk drinkt. Volgens al onze kennis zou dat onmogelijk zijn, maar: we _zien_ het gewoon gebeuren. En dus zegt de medische wetenschap: het effect bestaat wel degelijk, en kennelijk is onze kennis nog niet voldoende.

Hetzelfde zie je bij medicijnen. Er zijn medicijnen waarvan men geen idee heeft _hoe_ ze werken, maar de effecten zijn duidelijk. En dus worden dergelijke medicijnen gewoon voorgeschreven. En zo hoort het ook!

Met kangenwater zal het dus hetzelfde gaan. Je hoeft alleen maar even te laten zien dat het spul echt tot verbetering leidt. Uit jouw woorden maak ik op dat dat heel eenvoudig is. Welnu: gewoon even doen, en het spul zal worden geadviseerd door medici.

Alle theorie die je noemt over de "hexagonale structuur" van kangenwater (wat bedoel je daarmee?) is dan niet meer relevant. Het enige dat telt is of het werkt. Dus: laat maar gewoon eens zien.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Beste Flogiston, 

Je voorbeeld van de moeder en haar kind is mooi, je ziet toch wel degelijk dat de stelling "je bent wat je eet (en drinkt)" bevestigd worden. Vervolgens is de diabetes van tante pas verbeterd nadat zij er lange water bij ging drinken, laat ik heel eerlijk zijn, voor haar maakt dat niets uit de spuiten komen de deur niet in. Of dit kangenwater nu het middel is of het blijkt een perfecte ondersteuner het is mij en haar om het even. Er wordt nergens geclaimd dat dit een pure diabetesremedi is, maar feit is dat het bij heel veel mensen wel zo werkt.

Doe aub onderzoek en kom er zelf achter dan kun je wellicht nog steeds kritisch blijven maar snijdt de kritiek ook hout.

Onze medici en onderzoekers zullen nooit een goedkoop product accepteren, daarom zullen zij zich altijd bedienen van argumenten zoals jij ze poneerde, helaas want zo koopt iemand een nieuwe iPhone, een tv en nog iets, en tegelijkertijd had er zo'n apparaat op het aanrecht kunnen staan, het topmodel heeft een verwachte levensduur van 20 jaar, dan kan hij terug naar de fabriek, wordt gerefurbished en teruggezonden. Dan kun je hem weer 20 jaar gebruiken. 

Waarom omhelzen enkel de vooruitgang die MSD, Bayer en anderen maken, maar accepteren we beproefde concepten uit oosterse landen niet, echt doe onderzoek, woon een presentatie bij, drink het een tijd en oordeel dan, je zult voordeel hebben van deze 40 jarige Japanse Enagic hype. ;-)

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Leuke discussie mannen... Waar zijn de vrouwen hier...?

----------


## Flogiston

Het voorbeeld van moeder en kind geeft voornamelijk aan dat medici zich vooral op de praktijk richten, en dat de theorie direct terzijde wordt geschoven zodra het in de praktijk anders blijkt te functioneren.

Ik noemde dit voorbeeld omdat ik uit één van jouw eerdere reacties meende te lezen dat je dacht dat ik me alleen met de theorie zou bezighouden, en dat hetzelfde zou gelden voor de medici. Dat wilde ik even rechtzetten.

Jouw tante is, zo te lezen, langdurig bezig geweest extra water te drinken (altijd goed). Waarschijnlijk is ze in die periode ook op andere manieren beter op haar leefstijl gaan letten. Geen wonder dat het haar dan beter gaat dan voorheen.

Voor jouw tante maakt het niet uit of dat door kangenwater komt of niet (althans, zolang haar portemonnee goed gevuld is). Voor anderen maakt het echter wel degelijk uit. Geeft kangenwater inderdaad verbetering? Dan moeten we het aan iedereen aanbevelen. Geeft het geen verbetering? Dan moeten we het niet aanbevelen want dat zou misleiding zijn. En het zou de aandacht afleiden van de werkelijke oplossingen.

Voor jouw tante maakt het dus weinig uit, maar willen we als mensheid meer inzicht verwerven dan maakt het wel degelijk uit.

Aan het einde van je verhaal beweer je dat medici nooit een goedkope oplossing zullen accepteren. Kennelijk heb je geen ervaring met de praktijk van de normale hulpverlening. Thuiszorg, bejaardenzorg, ja ook de gewone dagelijkse zorg in het ziekenhuis: allemaal plekken waar men ziet dat de budgetten worden beperkt, en dat men daardoor veel méér mensen kan helpen als men goedkopere producten gebruikt. Mijn zus zit in die wereld, en zij ziet van dichtbij hoe overal, van medici tot dagelijks hulpverleners, elke oplossing die goedkoper is van harte wordt toegejuicht.

Een ander voorbeeld is het recente werk van Jay Bradner. Hij werkte aan een mogelijk nieuw medicijn tegen bepaalde tumoren. Dat medicijn bleek ook goed van toepassing te zijn voor het behandelen van hartproblemen. Jay Bradner heeft een inspirerende voordracht gehouden op de wereldberoemde jaarlijkse TED-conferentie.

Het mooie aan deze ontwikkeling is dat het om een veel goedkoper middel gaat dan de bestaande middelen. Volgens complotdenkers zou zo'n goedkoop middel direct worden geboycot door "Big Pharma". Maar kijk eens wat er in werkelijkheid gebeurt: Jay Bradner spreekt erover op de TED-conferentie, en dat zegt veel, want alleen de besten van de besten krijgen de kans daar een voordracht te houden. En duizenden mensen zijn nu bezig aan het verder vervolmaken van dit middel.

Voor mij zegt al dit belangeloze werk veel, veel meer dan een commercieel verkooppraatje van een watertje. Complottheorieën spreken helaas veel mensen aan, maar de praktijk wijst uit dat complotdenkers meestal ongelijk hebben.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Flogiston,

Mijn tante heeft de reiskosten van eens per twee dagen, 400 meter rijden gemaakt om steeds weer 10 liter water gratis te halen en uiteindelijk heeft ze de goedkoopste machine gekocht, ik heb veel meer uitgelegd en grijp niet terug naar argumenten die de discussie vertroebelen.

Ik zeg dat de zorgsector niet voor goedkope oplossingen gaat en natuurlijk leg jij daar omslachtig de vinger op een pijnlijke plek, de mensen in de zorg verworden inderdaad door dalende budgetten en duur management in een slaafachtige positie, de gezondheidszorg is duur door de waterhoofden die zich er en der binnen organisaties bevinden, jij gelooft dat chemisch altijd de oplossing is.

Oplossingen worden al sinds tijden door mensen in de natuur gevonden, en daar worden chemische middelen van gemaakt, voorbeeld wilgenblad kauwen, men vind acetylsalicylzuur en men ontwikkelt aspirine, wel leuk dat ze dat vervolgens konden patenteren.

Je kan onderzoeken maar je doet het niet, je weet niet hoe het werkt maar je zoekt het niet uit, verwijzen naar complottheorieën is hedentendage verwijzen naar mensen alsof het laag opgeleide gekkies zijn.

Big Pharma ziet zich juist in deze tijd van crises genoodzaakt om met goedkopere medicamenten te komen anders gaan er doden vallen die zij indirect op hun geweten hebben.

Ik zie niets terug over japanners die wel gek zullen zijn met zoveel machines in Japan, ik lees niets terug over de honderden ziekenhuizen die Kangenwater gebruiken en er dus wel medische noodzaak in zien.

Dr Hiromi Shinya, Japans chirurg en uitvinder van de electrochirurgische poliepectomie, Hoofd Endoscopisch Instituut Beth Israel Medical Center in New York tevens auteur van het boek ‘The Enzyme Factor’

“Ik heb in 35 jaar tijd meer dan 300.000 magen en darmen onderzocht bij mijn patiënten, en ik realiseer me dat onze gezondheid veleer bepaald wordt door onze eet- en drinkgewoonten. Een gezonde en propere dikke darm is één van de belangrijkste voorwaarden voor een goede gezondheid. De meeste ziekten en aandoeningen worden veroorzaakt door een zure en vuile dikke darm. Water is essentiëel voor je gezondheid. Kangen Water is alkalisch-rijk water en wordt beschouwd als het beste drinkwater door zijn onevenaarbare krachten van hydratatie, ontgifting, en anti-oxidatie.”

Dr Horst Filtzer, Hart- en Vaatchirurg van het Harvard Medical“ Wanneer ik startte met het drinken van alkalisch water, ervoer ik iets ontzettend positiefs. Naarmate ik geïoniseerd water verder onderzocht en het alkalisch effect op de cellen, werd ik hoe langer hoe meer overtuigd van de belangrijke invloed op het menselijk lichaam. Dit is een product dat in elk huishouden aanwezig zou moeten zijn, omdat het duidelijk een meer superieur water is dan eender welk water. Ik beveel Kangen Water sterk aan als dokter, chirurg en als mens.”

Voorbeelden van ziekenhuizen.

Kyowa Ziekenhuis
Kitari Instituut en Medisch Centrum
Showa Universitair Ziekenhuis
Kanto Teishin Ziekenhuis
Meiseki Ziekenhuis
Nara Universitair Ziekenhuis
Iada Ziekenhuis
Tokyo Universitair Ziekenhuis voor Vrouwen

Jij schijnt goed in opzoeken te zijn, dan verwijs ik naar het empirisch bewijs dat jij noemt en wat regelrecht van wikipedia komt, als dat
de maatstaf is die onderzoekers hier in Nederland hanteren dan is dat natuurlijk tragisch.

Iets wat heilzaam zou kunnen zijn, gratis maanden kunnen gebruiken, niet onderzoeken en niet op een gedegen manier bekritiseren zou als onethisch gezien moeten worden.

Het gaat om meer dan een spaatje blauw (PH6) immers en draait niet om de centjes, het draait om gezondheid, aan jezelf bezig zijn, meedenken in je eigen ziekteproces en uiteindelijk ook om water wat je gratis kunt halen en als je overtuigd bent kan je er op een gunstige manier één aanschaffen, ik heb nu veel aen vaak genoeg een aanbod gedaan, via het emailadres wat ik al vermelde kan je contact leggen en kan ik je helpen een zogenaamd waterpunt te zoeken zodat je het zelf kunt uitproberen.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Francois,

Met dames vind ook ik het meestal gezelliger, maar tja ze zijn er even niet, wellicht op het strand?

----------


## sima

Leuk om de discussie te volgen, maar ik vraag mij af welke toestellen ok zijn. Ik heb het gevoel dat bij bepaalde toestellen het commercieel handelen belangrijker is dan de visie van het water. Ik heb moeite met het aanmoedigen en uitdelen van financiele extraatjes als je zelf machines kan aanprijzen en verkopen. Dit roept bij mij een hoop vragen op. Er zijn apparaten met dezelfde eigenschappen die honderden euros goedkoper zijn. Ik noem bewust geen merken om geen welles nietes discussie uit te lokken. Ik wil een apparaat aankopen, maar wil mijn geld niet in een of ander systeem steken waarbij het opzetten van commerciele netwerken belangrijker zijn dan de visie achter het water. Vaak krijgen tegenstanders van het alternatieve hierdoor argumenten omdat er inderdaad vaak geldgewin schuilt op kap van mensen die gezond willin worden en leven...

----------


## Jeroen1964

Beste Sima,

De apparaten zijn inderdaad te koop via diverse constructies, of om juister te zijn voor zeer diverse prijzen, sommige machines zijn inderdaad goedkoop en anderen duurder. Alkalisch water is het sleutelwoord, allemaal maken ze dat, echter is de kwaliteit niet in orde bij diverse goedkopere machines, ik ga hier geen reclame maken voor machines, ik heb daar niets aan. Wat ik wel weet is dat de elektrolyse die plaatsvind, één van de belangrijkste processen in het water is. Dat moet dus uiteindelijk een waarborg voor het apparaat zijn, kies dan voor het apparaat dat in ieder geval in Japan bewezen medische apparaten maakt met certificaat. Het wordt dan gefabriceerd in fabrieken waar de apparaten aan medische standaarden moeten voldoen. Die apparaten zijn duurder, maar hebben vanaf 1160 Euro al een machine op de markt. De platen in de machines zijn groter, de platen zijn van titanium, gedipt in platinum. Doordat deze machines geen elektrische omvormer hebben kunnen ze op 220/230 V werken, het water langzamer langs de platen laten stromen zorgt er dan voor dat je een zeer hoge kwaliteit aan alkalisch water voortdurend voor handen hebt. Overigens, laat je niet beetnemen er zijn mensen die alleen de duurste modellen willen verkopen, ze horen je juist te adviseren en het moet een passend advies zijn, als jij in je uppie leeft dan heb jij zeker die duurste uitvoeringen niet nodig maar heb jij genoeg aan het model van € 1180 of als je meer mogelijkheden van water op prijs stelt het apparaat van €1.760,-. Dit lijkt veel maar als je beseft dat met een pH waarde van 11.5 je groentes worden zoals ze hadden moeten zijn toen je ze kocht (zonder pesticiden en met meer antioxidanten), met een pH waarde van 6, reinig je de vloer en je ramen, met een glimmend effect. Wil je echt heel schoon maken, bacterievrij dan kun je bijvoorbeeld 2.5 gebruiken, test tonen aan dat E.coli, Streptokokken en stafylokokken, een pH van 2.5 niet overleven. Dus Groenten en fruit schoonmaken, je huis schoonmaken, jezelf schoonmaken en opfrissen en dat alles met water. Succes met het maken van de juiste keuze, je kunt van de machines die ik bedoel een presentatie bijwonen en water afhalen voor een bepaalde periode om het uit te proberen, dat kost allemaal geen cent, je zult alleen de waterzakken a €5,- moeten aanschaffen. Lijkt mij behoorlijk risicoloos al zullen hier weer een aantal mensen die niet willen begrijpen wat deze machines doen hun bedenkingen tegen hebben, maar geloof me je ziel aan de duivel verkopen is het echt niet voor €10,- en toetreden tot een sekte is het ook niet, dus probeer het eens.. En ontdek ook eens wat fleswater kost en echt met jou en het milieu doet.

----------


## DokterFlip

Ik ben even heel druk geweest met andere dingen, en ik was eerlijk gezegd dit forum bijna vergeten. Toevallig sprak ik tijdens de middagpauze met een collega uit onze praktijk. Zij zit in de orthomoleculaire hoek. Ruim tien jaar geleden was basisch water even een hype, en vanuit haar orthomoleculaire achtergrond vond ze dat idee heel interessant. Gelukkig is ze iemand die niet zomaar elk mooi verhaal gelooft, maar doet ze grondig onderzoek.

Zojuist heeft ze mij haar aantekeningen van toen gegeven. Op papier, want het was nog voordat onze praktijk haar eerste computer aanschafte.

Ik zit haar teksten nu door te lezen. Het is een heleboel informatie, dus ik ben er nog wel even mee bezig voordat ik een kompleet beeld heb.

Maar wat ik op dit moment heb gelezen is ronduit verbijsterend. Wat een gemene commerciële bende is dat! Het is MLM in de slechtste vorm. Het zijn grote bedrijven die de wet overtreden wanneer dat zo uitkomt. Maar dat doen ze niet zelf, neen, dat laten ze over aan geïndoctrineerde MLM-pionnen. Zo blijven ze zelf buiten schot van de controleurs.

Normaal ben ik niet zo hard in mijn woorden, maar alleen al die paar vellen die ik tot nu toe heb gelezen zijn genoeg om witheet van te worden!

----------


## DokterFlip

De aantekeningen zijn gedurende langere tijd gemaakt. Er zitten dubbelingen in. Soms zijn ze niet heel gestruktureerd.

Ik ga proberen er een leesbaar overzicht van te maken. Dat zal ik dan hier schrijven. Maar hoe snel ik dat kan doen hangt af van hoeveel tijd ik de komende weken heb.

----------


## Barabas

Vooreerst één zaak die vaststaat, dat is het feit, dat voeding bepaalt hoe een lichaam reageert, en dat Japanners en Chinezen daar al omstreeks 2000 jaar van overtuigd zijn is een feit.
Ik zal eens nader uitleggen wat ik bedoel. De Macrobiothiek bv, is een japans "leef- en voedingspatroon" die al omstreeks 2000 jaar oud is. Er zijn mensen die ongeneeslijk ziek verklaard werden door traditionele doktoren, die in afwachting van verdere behandeling door hun arts, begonnen zijn met een Macrobiothish voedingspatroon aan te nemen, en die als ze bij hun arts toekwamen voor behandeling enige tijd later, ofwel op weg van hun genezing waren, ofwel bijna genezen waren, waarbij het geen zin meer had om een chirurgisch gepland ingrijpen uit te voeren. Macrobiothiek is gebaseerd op het alleroude Yin-Yang principe waarbij alles in evenwicht moet zijn. Heb je een eerder Yin-lichaam, dan zal je Yanger moeten eten en omgekeerd, of maw wat je eet is aangepast aan je eigen lichaam, je eigen streek waar je woont, en het seizoen waarin je je bevind. Je eet dus in België geen meloenen of perziken als die van nature er niet groeien, en je eet prinsesseboontjes in de zomer, wanneer ze van nature groeien, maar niet in de winter als ze niet groeien. 
Dat lijken op het eerste zicht logische principes, maar principes waar men hedendaags doorgaans onze laars aan lapt, men eet wat men wilt wanneer meen wilt, en bespuit het zoals men wilt, of vergast het voor bewaring. Dat is wat men hedendaags helemaal normaal vind, maar elke bewaringsmethode zal onvermijdelijk residuen achterlaten, en residuen van chemische stoffen zijn bezwaarlijk gezond te noemen, vooral als het stoffen zijn die je lichaam ofwel niet nodig heeft, ofwel negatief beïnvloed. Er zijn ook maar weinig of geen chemische stoffen die "deugd" doen aan het lichaam.
Om zoveel mogelijk de "brol" te vermijden in een lichaam, gaat de macrobiothiek ervan uit dat je "gezond gekweekt voedsel" eet, wat inhoud in de hedendaagse tijd dat je best biologisch eet, omdat deze in elk geval minder tot geen "chemische brol" bevatten. De Macrobiothiek probeert ook een eetpatroon te ontwikkelen op basis van granen, groenten, zaden, bonen, en noten, die alle voedingstoffen bevatten die het menselijke lichaam nodig heeft om te leven, waarbij het niet verboden is om vlees of vis te eten, maar in wezen niet noodzakelijk is, en dan ook max 10% van het menu kan bevatten (als je dus 500 gram eet het vlees of de vis niet meegerekend, heb je in principe met 50 gram vis of vlees genoeg).
Doordat deze manier van leven zo zuiver is (onder granen verstaat men volkoren rijst (dus geen witte rijst die geen voedingsstoffen meer bevat), haver, gerst, gierst, kamut, enz...) blijft het lichaam dan ook veel zuiverder en zal het veel meer in evenwicht zijn, en daardoor veel minder vatbaar zijn voor ziektes.
Het spreekt vanzelf, als je zuiver wilt zijn, dat je ook geen chemisch gebrouwen bier zal drinken, maar water of biologisch geproduceerde dranken (wijn of bier bv die biologisch bereid zijn), en liefst ook niet teveel alcohol, omdat dat ook niet bevorderend is voor het goede functionneren van het lichaam.
De japanezen en chinezen praten ook van "rechtsdraaiende, en linksdraaiende" vloeistoffen of produkten in het algemeen. Meestal raadt men, als ik mij niet vergis, linksdraaiende vloeistoffen aan, die beter zouden zijn dan rechtsdraaiende, maar het probleem daarbij is, als ik mij niet vergis, dat in de natuur de meeste vloeistoffen rechtsdraaiend zijn (vraag mij niet daar nader uitleg over te geven, ik ken er ook enkel de basisprincipes van), en dus bestempeld als minder goed voor het lichaam. Er zouden mogelijkheden zijn, door op een "magnetische mat" een fles water gedurende zekere tijd (ik geloof ongeveer een dag) neer te zetten, om dat water te doen omkeren van richting, en naar de "gezonde"' richting te doen draaien, waarbij het water dan anders zou gaan smaken en geneeskrachtige eigenschappen zou gaan bezitten die het voorheen niet bezat. Uiteraard kan het zijn dat er wel enkele uitzonderlijke plaatsen zijn in de natuur waar dat water uit zichzelf "juist gemagnetiseerd" zou zijn, en daardoor dus van nature uit die geneeskrachtige eigenschappen bezitten, want water die "gezond gemagnetiseerd" is, zou dus naar die theorie "kangenwater" heten.
Of die theorie klopt of niet, velen geloven niet dat voeding genezend of ziekteverwekkend kan werken al naargelang wat en hoe men zich voedt, idem met water, daar kan je oneindig over blijven discussieren, en steeds terug op nul komen omdat elkeen op zijn eigen standpunt zal blijven, en er weinig zullen geloof achten in die theorie als ze van nature septisch zijn, of er geen ervaring mee hebben, alleen zijn er wel mensen die uit eigen bevinding geconstateerd hebben dat het voor hen werkt, dus wie zijn wij dan om de ander te gaan tegenspreken?
Één feit staat vast, als ik macrobiothisch eet kan ik de ganse wereld verzetten met één bord eten per dag, en blijf ik op mijn gewicht, eet ik traditioneel, dan eet is vijf borden per dag om veel minder energie te hebben en mij veel zwakker te gaan voelen, dus voeding heeft wel degelijk een (grote) invloed op je lichaam.
Feit is ook dat men vaak zegt, als men gewicht wil verliezen, dat men veel (water) moet drinken, en men raadt aan om dan minstens 2 liter vocht per dag op te nemen, omdat dat vocht dan de drager wordt van het vet die men uit zijn lichaam wilt verwijderen, dat wil niet zeggen dat men 2 liter water per dag moet drinken om te kunnen leven of gezond te leven. Het lijkt mij ook logisch, als je dan een vocht hebt die "genezend" kan werken, dat dat vocht dan "lichaamszuiverend" zou kunnen gaan werken, en alles wat het lichaam teveel bevat dan ook zou kunnen verwijderen uit je lichaam. Het lijkt mij dus, gezien mijn andere ervaringen met voeding, wel aannemelijk dat "kangenwater" die genezend zou werken, die eigenschap zou kunnen bezitten, ook al kan ik dat nu niet bewijzen.
Ik vind soms wel de mensen eigenaardig, ze gaan wel geloven dat God bestaat, alhoewel ze hem nooit gezien hebben, maar als er andere zaken zijn die ze niet meteen kunnen plaatsen en niet overeenkomen met hun gedachtengang kunnen ze het niet geloven, omdat ze het "niet zien"...???
Enfin, het was een lange vertelling, maar ik hoop dat je het begrepen hebt, en dat ik je een beetje geboeid heb, en dat je dan mijn denken aannemelijk kan vinden... Ik vind het gewoon logica, niet meer en niet minder....

----------


## Barabas

Als men praat over water "magnetiseren", kan je dat niet letterlijk naar de natuurkunde nemen, want dan kom je er inderdaad niet, maar er is een theorie die zegt als je een ronde magneet neemt, die zo plat is dat je er een fles water kan op plaatsen, maar toch erg magnetisch krachtig is, en je fles daar gedurende x-tijd laat op staan, dat dat water "gemagnetiseerd" wordt, of maw "de energie van die mangneet kan opnemen". Dat is de theorie, en dat water zou dan beter zijn van smaak en geneeskrachtige eigenschappen "onttrokken" hebben van die magneet. Van dat water drinken zou gezonder zijn dan water die niet op die manier "behandeld" werd.
Er zijn nog een aantal andere theorieën waarbij je water zou kunnen "magnetiseren". Met magnetiseren bedoelen we dan "geneeskrachtige energie toevoegen", zoals een (spirituele) magnetiseur ook met "kosmische energie" iemand zou kunnen genezen. Je moet dus meer in die richting denken, dan natuurkundig denken.
De meest gekende theorieën om dat te bereiken zijn hier omschreven: 
http://www.praktijkmunera.nl/informa...tig_water.html
http://praktijkscholte.nl/data/docum...n-magneten.pdf
http://www.key-water.nl/bronwater2.html
http://shop.alive.nl/index.php?item=...id=686&lang=NL
Of je erin wilt geloven of niet is twee, het gaat om een theorie, waar veel mensen zich goed bij voelen, en naar hun zeggen kracht uit putten, en wie zijn wij dan om die te gaan tegenspreken...

----------


## Barabas

Jeroen, weet je, ik vergelijk dat altijd met het feit, als je ooit eens een UFO tegengekomen bent, dan weet je wel dat ze bestaan omdat je er eentje gezien hebt, maar als de ander die niet gezien heeft, en een beetje sceptisch is tegenover dat soort zaken zal hij je niet geloven, omdat je doorgaans de tijd niet hebt om daar bewijzen van te verzamelen, en omdat je het niet kan tonen geloven ze je niet, en als je het toevallig wel kan tonen zullen ze zeggen dat de foto trucage is, om toch maar niet te willen of moeten geloven dat het echt is dat je die gezien hebt, en dan kan je discussieren in het oneindige.
Ik doe dus al langer niet meer mee met dat soort zaken. Dat een lichaam een "chemische fabriek" is, is op zeker niveau wel juist, je lever en nieren moeten "het vergif uit het lichaam verwijderen" die het inneemt, en dan moet de afscheiding daarvan langs blaas en darmen gebeuren. Tot daar klopt de theorie, maar je mag het ook niet te ver zoeken. Japanse en Chinese dokters gaan een lichaam op zijn geheel gaan bekijken, en niet zoals westerse dokters een pilletje voor de darmen voorschrijven, als je iets met je darmen hebt, want in hun theorie zijn darmen en hart met elkaar in verbinding bv, en moet je bv eerst kijken of je hart niet overbelast is of zo, zodat de werking van je darmen daardoor in de weg staat, en zo hebben ze voor elk orgaan een ander orgaan die ermee in verbinding staat. Ik meen dat hier in het westen ook veel problemen zouden kunnen vermeden worden of anders aangepakt zouden moeten worden, meer naar oosters beeld, maar ja, dat wil men natuurlijk niet hier, men denkt hier altijd alles beter te weten dan ginder...
Als je natuurlijk bij voorbaat al denkt dat je alles beter weet, dan blijf je best bij je latijn, dan zul je vroeg of laat wel ondervinden wie al dan niet gelijk heeft....

----------


## Jeroen1964

100% mee eens, de oosterse geneeskunst heeft een holistische aanpak en die staat mij zeker aan en de grap is dat onze reguliere artsen er nu ook steeds vaker voor open staan, vooral als ze merken dat het aanpakken van die darmen bijvoorbeeld en daarna hartklachten ook weer aanpakken, dus uiteindelijk samen opgaan en uiteindelijk een soort kip en ei verhaal worden, dan is het de kunst om één behandeling te laten prevaleren en blijkt vaak medicatie veel minder te kunnen. Mooie ontwikkeling, ik ben blij met mijn huisarts in ieder geval.

Ik ga nu even voor de broodnodige rust, welterusten.

----------


## Flogiston

Barabas, goede manier van denken. En ik waardeer je heldere manier van uitleggen.

Fijn ook dat je zo goed kunt uitleggen dat het "magnetiseren" van water iets heel anders is dan het magnetiseren van ijzer zoals we dat uit de natuurkunde kennen. Er zijn genoeg mensen die denken dat twee dingen hetzelfde zijn, enkel omdat toevallig hetzelfde woord wordt gebruikt voor die twee dingen.

Als ik je goed begrijp, ik het "magnetiseren" van water en het magnetiseren van een spijker net zoiets als een bank waar je een betaalrekening kunt openen, en een bank waar je op kunt zitten om naar de eendjes in het park te kijken: hetzelfde woord, maar heel verschillende dingen (daarom gebruik ik hier consequent aanhalingstekens bij het "magnetiseren" van water om beide betekenissen uit elkaar te houden).

Je geeft ook een aantal theorieën aan. Nu sta ik natuurlijk overal voor open. Tegelijk ben ik iemand die altijd graag relaties legt. Ik wil verbindingen maken, ik wil verbanden zien. Dat is nodig om het grotere geheel te kunnen begrijpen.

In dit geval zou ik graag een relatie leggen tussen de theorieën die je noemt enerzijds, en de praktijk anderzijds.

Want laten we eerlijk zijn: er zijn juiste theorieën en er zijn onjuiste theorieën. Een echte onderzoeker staat open voor het feit dat een theorie onjuist zou kunnen zijn, en doet zelfs zijn best om de onjuistheid van een theorie te laten zien (dat is het falsificatieprincipe van kennisfilosoof Popper).

Mag ik jou, met alle respect en in alle oprechtheid, vragen hoe jij de relatie legt tussen de veronderstelde "magnetisatie" van water en de praktische effecten? En hoe je het kennelijk toch aanwezige verband ziet tussen een echte magneet (met een echt natuurkundig magnetisch veld) en de uitwerking daarvan op water, dat volgens diezelfde natuurkunde niet kan worden gemagnetiseerd?

----------


## Jeroen1964

Flogiston, je riedel wordt saai, als je het niet eens bent met mensen, laat ze dan in hun waarde, misschien werkt de manier die Barabas
uitlegt, misschien als placebo voor mensen en voelen ze zich er gezond en vitaal bij. Hij verkondigt niet dat dit de manier is die we 
moeten volgen, hij legt wat uit, laat je studenten er mee stoeien, net zoals je ze kan laten stoeien met Kangen Water. Ze zijn toch zo eager?

Popper is een leuk stokpaardje maar leer je eigen lesje goed en vind de samenhang tussen Popper, Kuhn en Lakatos.


Tegen onwil van onderzoekers is niets bestand, dan kan je vervolgens andere goed uitgevoerde onderzoeken in het
ronde papieren archief bergen. De wijze waarop dr. Gorter heeft moeten vechten voor erkenning is een mooi voorbeeld
jij wil dat echter niet inzien/begrijpen/ komt niet in je straatje te pas.

Een goed onderzoek staat op zich en als het niet nagedaan wordt is er wat aan de hand met de partijen die dit
zouden kunnen doen, daar moet jij je pijlen op richten, zij zijn lui of hebben andere doelstellingen en maken het je niet makkelijk.
het zou ook kunnen dat het simpelweg altijd hetzelfde oplevert en dat niemand reclame zal willen maken voor een mogelijke concurrent.

In feite ontken je goede onderzoeken en ziet niet dat er meerdere bedrijven met dokters en wetenschappers in het bestuur
apparaten ontwikkelen waarmee ze zelfs zeggen Kangen Water te produceren, zij zagen echter wel dat dit een markt is die
vernieuwing en schoon goed water met preventieve werking nodig heeft.

Mensen van Waterleidingbedrijf Amsterdam gebruiken deze apparaten en drinken hun eigen water niet meer, waarneming van mijzelf maar
noem me gerust weer een leugenaar.

Jouw eigen theorie logenstraft je handelen, een mening mag je hebben, maar de wijze waarop je bezig bent is één die
mijns inziens niet te vertrouwen is.

----------


## Flogiston

Jeroen1964: off-topic, een herhaling van wat je al tientallen keren hebt geschreven, en niet respectvol richting de ander.

Barabas, zou je (zonder je wat aan te trekken van wat Jeroen1964 er steeds tussendoor schreeuwt) kunnen ingaan op mijn vragen? Ik ben heel benieuwd naar jouw ideeën hieromtrent.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Waarom? Een pleidooi om mensen in hun waarde te laten, theorieën die al in het verleden anders gedefinieerd konden worden.

Steeds proberen mensen jouw mening en idee op te dringen, respectloos is het om iemand aan te vallen op een levenswijze die jij niet wenst, je aanval is weliswaar weer suikerzacht verpakt.

Verder is mijn wantrouwen naar jou toe mijn mening, jij wenst in de anonimiteit te verblijven, ik gaaf die zo op.

Ik ga voor mijn idealen en eigen meningen, ik verkoop niets, merk alleen dat jij alles doet, zelfs domme uitspraken om mij voor gekkie uit te maken, iemand die een dergelijke houding aanneemt lokt wat uit, vervolgens kan jij niet omgaan met de antwoorden die je krijgt maar wel uitgelokt hebt.

Barabas kan zijn eigen woorden kiezen, wellicht als Vlaming heeft hij ook een wat bloemrijker taalgebruik dan dat wat jij hanteert, gelukkig kent hij wel logica.

Succes en fijne dag, ik ben andere dingen aan het doen, ik zie wel weer wat jij nu weer post, zal wel weer een zielige afronding zijn, met eventueel een beschuldiging aan mijn adres.

Jij bent geheel of topic met je vragen aan Barabas, check het topic nog eens en herstel eens wat je stukmaakt.

----------


## Flogiston

Jeroen1964, jij geeft je mening. Prima. Zou je dan eindelijk eens kunnen accepteren dat een ander ook zijn mening geeft? Zou je eindelijk eens kunnen stoppen met altijd en overal maar neerbuigend commentaar op te geven? Zou je eindelijk de ander eens in zijn waarde kunnen laten?

Barabas, excuses voor al dit gezever. Je ziet dat Jeroen1964 altijd en overal het laatste woord moet hebben.

Ik blijf intussen benieuwd naar jouw visie. Aangezien ook jij het over ontgiften en hydrateren met water hebt, lijkt me dit geheel on topic.

Aan de andere kant kan ik me natuurlijk voorstellen dat je geen zin hebt om met mij van gedachten te wisselen terwijl er iemand continu tussendoor loopt te roeptoeteren. Als je om die reden liever wegblijft uit deze draad, dan respecteer ik dat natuurlijk, omdat ik dat goed kan begrijpen. Maar ik zou het stiekem wel jammer vinden.

----------


## Barabas

Water heb je in allerhande soorten... Sommigen praten ook wel eens over "piramidewater"... (http://www.piramide-energie.com/pira...r-en-piramide/)
Zoals ik al zei, je hebt veel theorieën, waarvan ik wel het bestaan ken, maar waarvan ik geen bewijzen heb of het al dan niet werkt. Magnetiseren van water moet je een beetje vergelijken met de theorie van het "piramidewater", ook daar heb ik geen idee van of het werkt of niet, maar de gedachte die erachter steekt is ongeveer dezelfde. 
Alle theorieën die ik tot op heden vermeld heb, daar zijn mensen die het uitgetest hebben, van overtuigd dat het werkt. Of dat nu placebo-effecten zijn, of realiteit, dat is altijd moeilijk te bewijzen, maar ook in de geneeskunde is dat moeilijk te bewijzen. Sommige mensen zijn al genezen als ze weten dat ze bij de dokter komen, of zijn al meteen ziek omdat het maandagochtend is (ook al hebben ze geen drie dagen aan een stuk bier gezopen, dan nog is dat vaak zo). Ik kan ook niet uitleggen hoe het komt dat mensen vinden als ze een magneet onder een fles water plaatsen, dat de energie van die magneet zich zou mengen met het water, en daardoor anders zou smaken en genezende effecten zou krijgen.
Hoe dan ook, de hoofdbedoeling van het magnetiseren van water, of het nu 'Piramidewater' zou zijn, of anders gemagnetiseerd water (piramidewater is ook een soort gemagnetiseerd water), is de vloeistof "te doen veranderen van draairichting" waarbij die dan "genezend zou werken", dat is de theorie, en veel meer kan men daar in wezen niet over zeggen.
In al die toestanden heb je believers, en non-believers, waarbij de siscussie tss Flogiston en Jeroen, grotendeels daarover draait, en dat is een discussie waar je nooit uit raakt. De ene weet zeker dat het werkt (de believer die het uitteste met succes in zijn geval), en de ander wil bewijzen op tafel hebben dat het werkt (de non-believer), wat de ander je niet kan leveren omdat daar geen vaste bewijzen van te vinden zijn. Zo kan je eeuwig blijven doorgaan met discussiëren, en dat heeft geen zin, alleen willen velen dat niet toegeven dat dat de realiteit is, en uiteindelijk draait een discussie dan uit in het oneindige of in een ruzie, en ook dat heeft geen zin. Ik doe dus al langer niet meer mee met dat soort zaken, en mijn motto is dan ook "Leven en laten leven", wil een ander niet wijken van zijn standpunt, ok, even goede vrienden, maar vroeg of laat komt de waarheid altijd uit, in eender wat, eender wanneer, en eender hoe...

----------


## Flogiston

Het zijn dus allemaal theorieën. En, zoals je zegt, zijn er gelovers en niet-gelovers. Net als bij elke andere theorie.

Ik ben zelf van mening dat het mogelijk is de waarheid te achterhalen. Ook als we daarbij fouten maken. Ik ben ook van mening dat het _goed_ is om de waarheid te leren kennen, om inzicht te krijgen in de werkelijkheid waarin we leven.

Als er meerdere ideeën leven, moeten we dus proberen uit te vinden welk idee juist is, en welke ideeën onjuist zijn. Ik denk dat dat in het belang is van ons allemaal.

Zo ook met water. Er zijn mensen die vinden dat basisch water goed voor je is omdat het de zuurgraad van de maag verlaagt. Er zijn ook mensen die vinden dat je juist extra zuur moet gebruiken omdat dat de zuurgraad van de maag verhoogt. En er zijn mensen die vinden dat een normaal gezond lichaam zelf wel zorgt voor de juiste zuurgraad van de maag.

Stel nu dat jij wat klachten krijgt. Wil je dan elke theorie maar proberen? Met het risico dat je de verkeerde kiest en je jezelf alleen maar schade toebrengt?

Mij lijkt het beter te proberen de waarheid te achterhalen. Als die waarheid blijkt te zijn dat één van bovenstaande drie theorieën voor iedereen opgaat, dan weten we waar we aan toe zijn, en kunnen we direct de beste methode kiezen. Als blijkt dat het van persoon tot persoon verschilt, dan weten we dat we daadwerkelijk proefondervindelijk zullen moeten uitvogelen welke van de drie methoden voor jou, als uniek persoon zijnde, opgaat.

Dus ongeacht de uitkomst, onderzoek doen, gewoon kijken en verbanden leggen, is altijd goed.

Dat laat natuurlijk onverlet dat iemand best in theorie X mag blijven geloven, ook al is al lang bekend dat theorie Y de juiste is. Maar laten we dan wel open en eerlijk zijn, en ruiterlijk erkennen dat alle aanwijzingen wijzen op theorie Y, en dat het geloof in theorie X niet meer is dan dat wat er staat: een geloof.

Laten we niet vergeten dat grote ontdekkingen vaak zijn gedaan door mensen die een geloofden in een theorie waar op dat moment nog geen aanwijzingen voor waren. Zij geloofden echter in hun eigen theorie, ook zonder aanwijzingen, en ze gingen vanuit dat geloof hard aan de slag om aanwijzingen te verzamelen. Velen faalden, en van hen hebben we nooit meer iets gehoord. Sommigen slaagden. Zij vonden zoveel overtuigende aanwijzingen dat hun theorie tóch juist was, dat er uiteindelijk meer aanwijzingen waren voor hun theorie dan voor de theorie die tot op dat moment nog gangbaar was. Vanaf dat moment werd de gangbare theorie verlaten en werd de nieuwe theorie omarmd, omdat die beter bleek te zijn. De ijverige gelover kreeg roem, eer en soms een Nobelprijs.

Dit is hoe de wetenschap werkt. De gangbare theorie is de theorie waarvoor op dit moment de meeste aanwijzingen zijn. Intussen weten we allemaal dat zelfs de allerbeste theorie toch fout kan zijn. Dus zodra iemand met iets beters komt, wordt de oude theorie vervangen door dat betere idee. Zo komen we stapje voor stapje verder, soms via een korte dwaalweg, maar altijd proberend om het rechte pad te vinden.

Zoals ik zelf tijdens mijn opleiding heb geleerd:



> _Als je een nieuwe theorie hebt bedacht, probeer dan nooit de juistheid van die theorie te bewijzen. Denk andersom. Probeer de onjuistheid van jouw theorie te bewijzen, in alle oprechtheid en zo goed als je kunt. Pas als dat keer op keer niet lukt, is er een kans dat jouw theorie juist is._


Dit zijn wijze woorden die ik nooit ben vergeten.

----------


## Jeroen1964

Je hebt gewonnen Flogiston, mijn berichten worden weggehaald dus mijn weerwoord zal hier nooit staan, ik ben het eens met de stelling van de draad, maar helaas kan ik op deze wijze nooit reageren en is censuur een kwalijk instrument.

----------


## DokterFlip

Flogiston, jouw citaat aan het einde van jouw vorige bijdrage komt overeen met de ideeën van Popper.

Ik zou er het volgende aan willen toevoegen:



> Nadat je zelf al het mogelijke hebt gedaan om de ONjuistheid van je eigen idee aan te tonen, leg je dat idee voor aan je wereldwijde collega's. Je nodigt hen uit hetzelfde te doen.
> 
> Zij zullen dan proberen jouw idee onderuit te halen. Zie dat niet als een aanval, want dat is het niet: ze helpen je juist.
> 
> Als zij er wel in slagen jouw idee onderuit te halen, moet jij zo oprecht zijn dat te accepteren. Iedereen heeft nu steviger gefundeerde kennis, en dat is winst.
> 
> Als zij er niet in slagen jouw idee onderuit te halen, zullen zij zo oprecht zijn dat te accepteren. Iedereen heeft nu iets geleerd, en dat is winst.


Houd altijd in gedachten: het gaat om de boodschap, niet om de boodschapper.

----------

